# SR20 S4 dyno results



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

PR CAI, G20 ECU, PS Header, and custom 2.25in exhaust

137whp 127wtq


+
S4 cams, slight bump in timing (i believe my timing was at around 12*)
153whp 130wtq



Although the numbers seem right on im hoping to go 60mm exhaust and maybe an AEBS header when they come out. I also plan on deleting my A/C. I would like to hit 160whp w/o pullies or flywheel.

the most interesting thing S4's do is give a huge area under the curve. While it looks like i have only gained 16whp peak at 7100rpm i am now making 151whp where before the s4 cams I had droped off to 125whp. From peak to fuel cut off (7430rpm) i only lose about 7whp where as before the S4's I lost 20whp.

I am very happy with the results, above 5500rpm, of the cams and I hope to squeeze a few more ponies out of this car. As long as it can hold up to my abuse at 107k miles I will see how far i can push her

if anyone is interested i can scan it
as always
YMMV
O


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

wow... congratulations on getting one of the best NA mods out there... bumpsticks have always been high on my priority list, but putting up the jack for them is a pain...

why not go with hotshot headers? (maybe a dumb question?) what's the advantage of the AEBS in terms of performance or price?


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

the jwt ecu will get a lil more out of those cams...but try to hold off on that reprogramming until youre done modding...


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

I would go with the S4 if it would've passed smog and if the idle is slightly better. But it was just too agressive for me to be really comfortable with. Either way, I am only 3hp short with the s3 compare to you , and I have 2ft/lb more torque


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

my car is also supposed to make less hp than you 

do you have Pacesetter power??

O


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

No I have a Hotshot Gen3, but my exhaust is a 2" Mandel bent w/ Resonator from Stromung, my exhaust pipe is also 2" Mandel bent from Stillen but I cut off the rusted muffler and welded a Magnaflow 2.25" Stright through.


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

haha... sh*t, that's a huge bump... kudos!

And no... I know it's not stock...


----------

